# Bouh, c'est pas beau sur l'écran....



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2008)

:hein: Depuis qq jours, il se passe des trucs bizarres sur l'écran. Un bon dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours, voilà un screen :

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6843/screenshotaz1.png

Premier réfelxe : le PM G5 étant un vrai nid à poussière avec sa belle grille qui ne filtre pas tout ce que les ventilos aspirent comme air, çà doit venir de là... la carte vidéo doit être bien encrassée  

Ouverture de la bête, aspiration (de loin ) du plus gros de la poussière, puis démontage de la carte vidéo et passage d'une bombe d'air comprimé.

Plus de poussière en vue, çà doit rouler... et ben non, çà continue :rose:  C'est pas tous les jours, c'est pas tout le temps et je n'arrive pas à cerner le pbm :hein: 


Config : PM G5 1.8 rev.A, 1.5Go RAM, DD d'origine mais carte ATI9800 MSE.

Une idée qq'un ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2008)

J'en ai bien une, mais tu voudras pas l'entendre.


----------



## giga64 (14 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une idée qq'un ?



Oui... ne jette pas ta CG n'importe où, rapport à l'environnement. :rateau:


----------



## meskh (14 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Oui... ne jette pas ta CG n'importe où, rapport à l'environnement. :rateau:



la carte mère non plus


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'en ai bien une, mais tu voudras pas l'entendre.



Ben écris-là alors   

CG HS ?


----------



## giga64 (14 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> la carte mère non plus



Ah, oui ? C'est un symptôme de CM fatiguée ?

Tiens, il me semblait avoir lu sur le forum que ce genre de lignes verticales ça concernait la CG...

M'enfin, je reconnais que j'ai toujours eu de la chance avec le tosma. 'Jamais réussi à venir à bout d'un constituant de mes PC/Mac...

Surdimensionner ses besoins ça a au moins cet avantage 

Edit : En effet après recherche sur le forum il s'agit de la CM... Au temps pour moi :rose:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2008)

non, carte vidéo en panne


----------



## giga64 (14 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> non, carte vidéo en panne


C'est pas très très sympa de vous y mettre à plusieurs pour me faire tourner en bourrique 

C'est comme ça qu'on fabrique des *sonnyboy*&#8482; :style:


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> C'est pas très très sympa de vous y mettre à plusieurs pour me faire tourner en bourrique
> 
> C'est comme ça qu'on fabrique des *sonnyboy* :style:



[HS] Sonnyboy a été forgé par des dizaines de ban![/HS]


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

Euh, pkoi la CM ? je ne vois pas bien le rapport :rose:

Ce matin, tout est nickel mais çà peut remerder dans la journée sans prévenir :mouais:


----------



## nawuny (15 Mars 2008)

J'adore vous êtes trop méchants XD
J'étais pliée en lisant vos réponse


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

Tu veux un coup de blaster :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Edit : En effet après recherche sur le forum il s'agit de la CM... Au temps pour moi :rose:



Tu peux me donner le lien stp, je le vois pas


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu peux me donner le lien stp, je le vois pas



Hmm, en fait ça n'est pas si évident, que ça...

J'avais tapé "lignes verticales écran "... 

Je ne te mets pas de lien vers une discussion précise car on trouve toutes sortes de causes : la CM, la CG, la dalle... ça dépendrai du type de ligne sur l'écran ?!? :rateau: 

Le sujet revient plusieurs fois sur MacBidouille aussi. Va jeter un coup d'oeil.

PM G5, ça veut dire PowerMac, c'est le Mac Pro ?

Peut-être le Apple Hardware Test peut déterminer le composant défaillant ?

Pitêt qu'un cador va passer par là...

Ça sent l'sapin quand même...


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2008)

PM = Power Mac, on ne parle pas d'un iMac :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> PM G5, ça veut dire PowerMac, c'est le Mac Pro ?



PM c'est PowerMac, G5 c'est G5 donc c'est pas MacPRO


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> PM c'est PowerMac, G5 c'est G5 donc c'est pas MacPRO



C'est à dire ? C'est l'ancêtre du MP ou une gamme complètement différente ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

PowerMac G5, c'est si vieux que çà ?


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> PowerMac G5, c'est si vieux que çà ?



Ben c'est p'têt pour ça qu'il est en train de te lâcher ?  

Non, parce que j'ai cherché sur le Woueb et le PowerMac ça ressemble 'achement à un MP avé du PPC dedans...  

Sinon, comme le fait remarquer *Mackie*, les fils qui parlent de PBs de lignes sur écran - ici ou sur MacBidouille - concernent en majorité des iMacs...

@+


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2008)

En fait, pour faire un MacPro, Apple a repris extérieurement à la même carrosserie qu'un PowerMac G5, y a que l'intérieur qui change


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> En fait, pour faire un MacPro, Apple a repris extérieurement à la même carrosserie qu'un PowerMac G5, y a que l'intérieur qui change



Oué, beaucoup de gens font la confusion, dont moi avant l'achat de mon mac :rose: .


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Peut-être le Apple Hardware Test peut déterminer le composant défaillant ?



J'ai passé un coup de TechTool Pro 4 sur les aspects "video" : RAS




giga64 a dit:


> Pitêt qu'un cador va passer par là...


Oué, paske s'il fallait compter sur Mackie   :love:


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

Il faut juste que tu n'allumes pas ton fauteuil electrique en même temps que ton ordi, ca crée des interférences....rhooo


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2008)

T'as pas une vieille carte vidéo Pci pour vérifier si c'est la CG ou CM ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2008)

Non, mais j'ai un ami qui va passer avec une CG agp 8x


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, mais j'ai un ami qui va passer avec une CG agp 8x



une carte juste pour faire beau? avec laquelle_ tu ne pourra même pas jouer _ :love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2008)

Non, mais çà confirmera le diagnostic


----------



## Invité (21 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, mais j'ai un ami qui va passer avec une CG agp 8x



Qui peut le plus peut le moins !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2008)

Diagnostic confirmé : c'est bien la CG... Merci Bassou :love:

Un peu de pâte thermique après nettoyage du radiateur et du GPU, et hop pbm réglé


----------

